# first timer



## Bubonic Chronic

umm, not only is this my first post, but its the first plant I've ever grown





if you want more pics to rip into me even more (cause I've seen what you all have) just ask and i'll load them up


----------



## Columbian Connection

Bubonic Chronic said:
			
		

> umm, not only is this my first post, but its the first plant I've ever grown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want more pics to rip into me even more (cause I've seen what you all have) just ask and i'll load them up


 
Hey it looks real good to me man. If it's bad you must be hiding the bad parts


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> Hey it looks real good to me man. If it's bad you must be hiding the bad parts



that plants is about 3 months old, i expected more from it by now, but no?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

the im "worried" about is i have another plant 



and its a lot different. It's flowering in many places, the original one that you saw, is just one stalk and one flower, the other plant has a bunch of stems leading to "pods" of flowers 

whats the dilly


----------



## Columbian Connection

It's your first grow. you have to learn. It also depends on when you planted it. most outdoor plants take 5 or 6 months to mature depending on the strain. There are a lot of other factors as well. Do you have a pic of the full plant?


----------



## Columbian Connection

just a word of advice. If you are from a country that pot is illegal I would not show my face in any pictures.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

ill hurry and take a full plant wait 5 mins

and yeah, i relized that

but did u see the plant?


----------



## Columbian Connection

Bubonic Chronic said:
			
		

> the im "worried" about is i have another plant and its a lot different. It's flowering in many places, the original one that you saw, is just one stalk and one flower, the other plant has a bunch of stems leading to "pods" of flowers whats the dilly


 
It can depend on growing conditions or the strain.

My plant has been a stalk for the past 4 months. It is a little over 4' and is just now starting to branch out like crazy. It looks like it is starting to bud too. I think it is the strain.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

there, took a little longer

wanted to drive my car around for fun for a little bit lol


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

oh and btw i started feeding them different stuff to help get rid of the purple stems, i heard that slows flowering time if the plant isnt happy lol


----------



## Columbian Connection

Well for starters you should have started it in a larger pot. The pot you have it in is to small. I don't know if you can transplant it now with out hurting it. Hear is a picture of mine.


----------



## Columbian Connection

One more thing don't forget to water it and feed it, but don't over feed it. Feed it about once a week. Make sure it is getting a lot of sun.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

i take it dont transplant it then

and oh, dont worry, I live in a very very very sunny place lol


----------



## Columbian Connection

If you do want to try and transplant it you can, but if you do; try not to disturb the the root system. If you can get it out intact that would be best. If the ground is dry your chances of doing that will not be good. If the ground is slightly damp so the ground stays together would be the best. If it is to wet the ground will also crumble. If it is nor done right the plant will go into shock and might die. It will go into shock for about two or three weeks before it heals itself. If you do not disturb the root system you have a very good chance that it wont go into shock.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> If you do want to try and transplant it you can, but if you do; try not to disturb the the root system. If you can get it out intact that would be best. If the ground is dry your chances of doing that will not be good. If the ground is slightly damp so the ground stays together would be the best. If it is to wet the ground will also crumble. If it is nor done right the plant will go into shock and might die. It will go into shock for about two or three weeks before it heals itself. If you do not disturb the root system you have a very good chance that it wont go into shock.



basically leave it alone and try with like a different plant to get the hang of it


----------



## Diseased Strain

Heh. I flower two foot tall plants in pop bottles. It looks fine to me.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

word


----------



## gcr6bk

do u hav ne pics of the bottle pops.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

SAME PLANT, ALMOST READY TO HARVEST


----------



## Nugget123

how many granms u get off that?


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

55 dried


----------

